# Swift Bolero Entrance Mat



## Compaq5315 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi 
Has any one got any good idea's about stopping the strands coming out of the entrance mat. i have shaken it, beat it, thumped it, hoovered it. And yet still i have problems with the strands. I think Swift cut these to size or there supplier, as there is marker pen on the back. So they are not
made for the footwell. our previous bessacarr had a nice green mat fitted with their logo.

It's driving me mad


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

You could try a line of copydex or pva glue where the cut seam is, or even a thin smear over the whole of the underneath


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

compaq5315 said:


> Hi
> Has any one got any good idea's about stopping the strands coming out of the entrance mat. i have shaken it, beat it, thumped it, hoovered it. And yet still i have problems with the strands. I think Swift cut these to size or there supplier, as there is marker pen on the back. So they are not
> made for the footwell. our previous bessacarr had a nice green mat fitted with their logo.
> 
> It's driving me mad


Hi ours is the same :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Door mat*

Hi

Was it one of those bristley type things? A sort of brown colour? I must confess I threw mine out (sorry, Swift Group) but I had the same problem with bristles falling out.

Russell


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Door mat*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Was it one of those bristley type things? A sort of brown colour? I must confess I threw mine out (sorry, Swift Group) but I had the same problem with bristles falling out.
> 
> Russell


Hi Russell yes it is :wink: to be honest when I first saw it when the MH was brand new I was quite impressed, but not so much now LOL.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Door mat*

Hi

Very effective at getting the muck off your shoes though.

Russell


----------



## Compaq5315 (Sep 17, 2007)

Yes it does have the bristles, and is a pain in the a%$e when they go all over the place. I dont think it is a good finish to a great MH. But hey


----------



## mariner01 (Feb 24, 2007)

compaq5315 said:


> Hi
> Has any one got any good idea's about stopping the strands coming out of the entrance mat. i have shaken it, beat it, thumped it, hoovered it. And yet still i have problems with the strands. I think Swift cut these to size or there supplier, as there is marker pen on the back. So they are not
> made for the footwell. our previous bessacarr had a nice green mat fitted with their logo.
> 
> It's driving me mad


We turned ours upside down and placed a piece of quality mat on top - has done the trick!!


----------

